# And Round 2, at long last, chimes in



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.collectormodel.com/

Good enough for us, for now?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Read it, It's a non update.

Nothing new. 
Don't get me wrong, I'm not bashin R2, I believe Jamie is on our side and R2 will make the decision they think is best but it's a non update.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

And nothing about the movie Enterprise. They know we're waiting for word.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

This was expected news. I am not bashing R2 either but would expect they will not say anything about either Enterprise (JJ or 1/350) until Wonderfest.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yeah, that's a very curious "update". It says the exact same thing they've been saying for the last few months. I'm not sure what the point is. I guess they're trying to calm everyone down, but I'm afraid by not adding anything new, they're simply going to stir up the hornets nest again.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

It's pretty simple: we'll know in May. So, let's move on and talk about something else for the next 3 months. Continued speculation is a waste of time.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

R2 has announced other Star Trek kits at Wonderfest too, like the Akira and the Abramsprise. Until and unless we see a test shot, I would just assume it's not happening. Now let's all build our stashes of models and wait for May.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It does a disservice to the consumer to put out a statement that says nothing.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

He was just repeating himself because people keep asking the same thing over and over and over.......................


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Actually he was saying the 350 TOS Enterprise was NOT dead yet. So that is news if you look at the class half full.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> It does a disservice to the consumer to put out a statement that says nothing.


I don't think so. They've made a statement that they ARE paying attention to what is being said on the net.
They simply can't say anything at this point.

The sad thing is, I think the update was hoping to quell senseless discussion and what happened was it spurred on those who just have to nit-pick no matter what.

Oh my god people. Get a life.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

It's not time to begin holding our collective breaths again...


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> The sad thing is, I think the update was hoping to quell senseless discussion and what happened was it spurred on those who just have to nit-pick no matter what.
> 
> Oh my god people. Get a life.


OMG... Discussion in a discussion forum, ARE these people crazy? :freak:


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

You're right shaw,

And I think the red background indicates more of R2's future with trek more than just one kit.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

I'm fairly optimistic that we'll see the 350 scale TOS Enterprise. Judging from this and previous communiques from R2, they know there is a demand for it and they do want to release it. I just think they are battling the logistics of creating new molds for a ship that, at that scale, will need to have a lot of detail. I tend to think, too, that if they had no plans to pursue this, they would just come right out and say so. There's very little to be gained by pulling our legs. Patience is a virtue!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I think there is plenty of hope! Regarding the 1/350th TOS Enterprise - its probably the most 'bugged' they have ever been about any one single subject ever, not to mention all those really cool kits on the list....Model kits we thought years ago we would never see the shelves again.

I for one am very happy for all that and to see the L.E. being seriously considered in its original form!.. The box art, solid plastic parts, lights and wouldn't that be nifty if instead of an vinyl record we get a cd disc instead? 

For me the glass is more than half full.

*So Say We All!*


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

My days of not taking them seriously is coming to a middle.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

James Tiberius said:


> You're right shaw,
> 
> And I think the red background indicates more of R2's future with trek more than just one kit.


You mean the red background that they specifically said doesn't indicate _anything_?


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

You 're right. It's unlikely that the red background means anything. But they said they'd make a statement soon about the movie E, too. Soon passed by and Wonderfest won't be it.

Maybe there's a discussion going on inside the company between the people who want to do it and the people who don't want to sign the check for it. Sadly, it's only the first group that talks to us. I hope they win, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Atleast they have are trying to keep us updated on 1/350 TOS E. As for me I think I'll just sit back and wait.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

well....the red shirts always died


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

pagni said:


> well....the red shirts always died


From Round 2 blog.....

"Please note: Just to be perfectly clear, the red background is not indicative of anything… just my sick attempt at humor."


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Perfectly open to interpretation isn't it ? Otherwise why post it ?


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll bet even they don't know, or are not willing to state it publicly. 

It sounds like it isn't penciling out. They are trying to make it below an unknown price point, and what the art department wants isn't what the accounting department wants(isn't that almost always the case). 

Which means the bids don't look so good, and the return will be far harder to meet. Which means no model, or you have a model and R2 bites the dust. 

Since they have been taking so much time, and the statement of getting out of Wonderfest alive. Says things do not look positive. 

Hopefully I'm wrong, whatever statement they make, I think it sucks they have to wait for Wonderfest. It isn't like their audience is going anywhere. Or they will stop buying their kits.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

If we do get our beloved 1/350 _Enterprise_ do we then start hounding them for a companion 1/350 D7? :lol:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I am holding out for a 1/350 Deep Spacestation K-7 to go with the Enterprise, with optional parts to represent how we saw it in TOS and DS9!!!!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, I got to say if the Revell kit ends up being nice and I can get one here for less than $50 I'm not sure I would buy the 1/350 E. The Revell will be better to display. My original 1/350 Refit is still in it's box (as is my Atomic City Mercury)
They are just too big. Shelling out $120 for the kit and then a lighting kit, PE kit, accessory kit will really add up! Can I justify what will probably end up being $350?
















Um, Yes!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Me too!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Me three!


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Maybe someone at Round 2 could point out to the accountants that there is enough interest in this kit to exceed their site's bandwidth. 

I mean I just tried to go to their site and got a _509 Bandwidth Limit Exceeded_ error message. I don't know if that happen all the time, but if not, it might tell them something about the interest level.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I get the same error message. Interesting, huh?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

RSN said:


> I am holding out for a 1/350 Deep Spacestation K-7 to go with the Enterprise, with optional parts to represent how we saw it in TOS and DS9!!!!


Not to mention the 1/350 Excelsior, Enterprise B, C, D and E. Might as well add the orbiting drydock, office complex, Regula 1 station and the Spacedock. The spacedock needs to have at least one side made as a cutaway or molded in clear so you can see all of the 1/350 scale ships inside. We also need to have a 1/8 scale line of shuttlecraft, one of every model that has appeared onscreen. :freak:


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

.....is not enough that a buttload of kits are coming out in the meantime?! I thought the hobby industry was dead ten years ago. There is enough to build now even if the current projects are pushed back two more years. Thank you R2 for reviving the hobby!


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmmm....A 1/350 scale K7. 

A perfect excuse to add a (large) room onto the house.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

modelsj said:


> .....is not enough that a buttload of kits are coming out in the meantime?! I thought the hobby industry was dead ten years ago. There is enough to build now even if the current projects are pushed back two more years. Thank you R2 for reviving the hobby!


I'm in your corner, too, round 2!! Thanks for the revival! Can I get an "AMEN", brother?

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

the thing is guys, that there are a buttload of OLD kits, I get that its nice to see some older kits like the RBOP and the K7, but guess what, re-issues run out eventually. Unless we get glow in the dark vers.....oh wait we are, well then nevermind.

I don't feel sorry for R2 at all. They'll lose business to a company that makes new kits. End of story. I'm betting that since Dragon makes the cutaway pieces in 1/350 that we'll get a clear 1/350 "Cutaway" Enterprise from them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

God, can you imagine how much that would cost? Their normal-sized models are expensive enough!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

JohnP, what do you consider to be "normal size"?:tongue:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

James Tiberius said:


> Unless we get glow in the dark vers.....oh wait we are, well then nevermind.


HaHa I was at HobbytownUSA yesterday and saw the General Lee from the Dukes of Hazrd and noticed the box said "glow in the dark parts". I thought what the......? Then I saw that it was called "the Ghost of General Lee". A ghost of a '69 Charger......yeah, O.K.............................. O.K. back to scifi.....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> JohnP, what do you consider to be "normal size"?:tongue:


That's what _she _said!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

robiwon said:


> HaHa I was at HobbytownUSA yesterday and saw the General Lee from the Dukes of Hazrd and noticed the box said "glow in the dark parts". I thought what the......? Then I saw that it was called "the Ghost of General Lee". A ghost of a '69 Charger......yeah, O.K.............................. O.K. back to scifi.....


Don't you remember that one episode where they showed the General glowing in the dark?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

John P said:


> That's what _she _said!


I've heard that John has glow-in-the dark parts, too.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Shaw said:


> Maybe someone at Round 2 could point out to the accountants that there is enough interest in this kit to exceed their site's bandwidth.
> 
> I mean I just tried to go to their site and got a _509 Bandwidth Limit Exceeded_ error message. I don't know if that happen all the time, but if not, it might tell them something about the interest level.


That could be any number of factors. Their plan could only allow so many hits a day, and they got hit with a bunch of spiders or spambots who knows. 

But as far as the actual interest in the kit, that's vary hard to tell. Of course people are going to say they want a kit. But that doesn't translate into actual sales, in the GK industry the number of people that say they want a kit, and will buy a kit is a very different thing. The numbers are way less than 10%. I've had friends offer kits, and based their unit production on the number of people that say they wanted a kit. Only to find they sold one or two kits because most of the people who said they would buy one, didn't. 

Another thing to keep in mind the sci-fi modeling community is very very small(especially when compared to other modeling communities). Which cannot support a company like R2 very easily. That's why they have non-sci-fi subjects. There is another factor and it's much more important than anything we as individual customers could do. That is the retailers, they are the life blood of companies like R2. They place the big orders and big orders are big money, they can make or break a product as well a company. When I said it isn't penciling out it isn't just accountants, it's the retailers saying we could sell x number of units at x price. But R2 comes back and says we can only produce the product at y(higher) price, and the retailers can't afford to sell the product at the higher price. What it sounds like to me is R2 isn't able to keep the cost of the kit down to meet the the stated price. Making a new kit is a very costly venture, people have to make their money back. After all it wasn't to long after the 350 Refit came out that PL went out of business(I know there is much more to it than that, but I'm sure it didn't help).


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Atemylunch said:


> That could be any number of factors. Their plan could only allow so many hits a day, and they got hit with a bunch of spiders or spambots who knows.
> 
> But as far as the actual interest in the kit, that's vary hard to tell. Of course people are going to say they want a kit. But that doesn't translate into actual sales, in the GK industry the number of people that say they want a kit, and will buy a kit is a very different thing. The numbers are way less than 10%. I've had friends offer kits, and based their unit production on the number of people that say they wanted a kit. Only to find they sold one or two kits because most of the people who said they would buy one, didn't.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind the sci-fi modeling community is very very small(especially when compared to other modeling communities). Which cannot support a company like R2 very easily. That's why they have non-sci-fi subjects. There is another factor and it's much more important than anything we as individual customers could do. That is the retailers, they are the life blood of companies like R2. They place the big orders and big orders are big money, they can make or break a product as well a company. When I said it isn't penciling out it isn't just accountants, it's the retailers saying we could sell x number of units at x price. But R2 comes back and says we can only produce the product at y(higher) price, and the retailers can't afford to sell the product at the higher price. What it sounds like to me is R2 isn't able to keep the cost of the kit down to meet the the stated price. Making a new kit is a very costly venture, people have to make their money back. After all it wasn't to long after the 350 Refit came out that PL went out of business(I know there is much more to it than that, but I'm sure it didn't help).


I find it funny that for every reason peole give for Round 2 NOT making a kit, Moebius seems to do just fine, under those same circumstances. Makes you go hmmmmmmmm!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Not this again...after one and a half years you'd think R2 would be able to figure out their finances on this thing. Moebius has released HOW MANY new kits in the past year and a half??? Tooling totaling MUCH MUCH than a new 1/350 E ...
This really has reached EPIC soap opera levels
Gary


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

The Round 2 bashing just never seems to stop....

It's always something; "They're not forthcoming with information" "They make announcement and then nothing happens" "They responded but didn't say very much"

It is definitely at Soap Opera proportions at this point. There are so many threads in the Sci Fi modeling form devoted to the perceived failings of Round 2 as a model company, you'd think that there was nothing to talk about. Doesn't anybody build models anymore? Are you so dependent on the releases of one particular model company that you have nothing else to do when they don't release model kits?

Getting old, tiresome and definitely boring to the point of tears....

Pick yourself up, wipe away that look of disappointment and go build something!

Bryan


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Well said, Bryan! :thumbsup:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

R2 has produced improved re-pops, new Trek, NASCAR and Batman kits, and supplemental decals. Don't forget they have other product lines like Rudolph, and Peanuts action figures among other things. Seriously, I think they are doing fine.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Wonderfest*

sounds like the word will come down in may, YES or No, Im hoping for yes


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

RSN said:


> I find it funny that for every reason peole give for Round 2 NOT making a kit, Moebius seems to do just fine, under those same circumstances. Makes you go hmmmmmmmm!


Not all companies are run the same way. Some really have their act together. Others have to really struggle, that's life, nobody said it was fair. 

I'm only giving conjecture at what might be happening at R2. Based on how reality works. I'm not bashing them one bit, creating the tooling for a new model is a very costly business. 

These days they are trying to do everything they can to get it happening. While at the same time trying to stay in business. That's not all that easy, with a diminished market even harder. I would like to see them make the E. We can pester them all we like, but that won't change their situation. 

As for me and building models, I hope some of you cruz the RPF.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes,and your doing a fantastic job.....


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Gemini1999 said:


> The Round 2 bashing just never seems to stop....
> 
> It's always something; "They're not forthcoming with information" "They make announcement and then nothing happens" "They responded but didn't say very much"
> 
> ...


amen.
i sorry to have to say that the ht forums seem to be getting more argumentative, negative, and sometimes downright nasty than other similar forums on the net. 

rather than being grateful that we are allowed to see behind the scenes at all, whenever a manufacturer says anything it instantly turns into gripe gripe gripe gripe gripe...and its not just R2 that is the target for this negativity.

considering the numbers and profit margins involved, we really should be grateful that these subjects are made as kits at all, and you can bet that if it were left up to corporate suits rather than fans and hobbyists running these companies they wouldn't be. instead whenever they give out any info, and explain the reason behind those decisions, we b!+ch like spoiled brats when its not exactly whatever we want to hear. they cant even release a new kit without hearing "they should have made a kit of 'X' instead!". 

i dont know why HT is more negative than the other forums, but i do know that it shouldnt be. with the sort of emotional support we are giving the folks who are making these things for us, if i were them, id be sorely tempted to clam up and only let us know about anything when it hit the distributors order sheets.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

woof359 said:


> sounds like the word will come down in may, YES or No, Im hoping for yes


I'll just be happy to know, one way or the other.

I think it's a win-win for me (either the 1/350 E or several 1/1000 kits).


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know about you guys, but I look forward to May and Wonderfest almost more than I do Christmas. Lord knows I spend more in May than I do in December...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

razorwyre1 said:


> i sorry to have to say that the ht forums seem to be getting more argumentative, negative, and sometimes downright nasty than other similar forums on the net.


No it's not! No! You're stoopid!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I've got plenty to keepe busy, Sunday I went out and bought the R2 reissue of the Enterprise-E and I'm getting ready to work on their 1000 scale refit once again as well as air brushing the Monogram Seaquest, which has been sitting in its box for years waiting patiently for me to get her painted.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Gemini1999 said:


> The Round 2 bashing just never seems to stop....
> 
> It's always something; "They're not forthcoming with information" "They make announcement and then nothing happens" "They responded but didn't say very much"
> 
> ...


Well said! :thumbsup:


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

Agreed! I find this place so helpful for a lot of projects and also inspiring when people post there work. That's the best of HT and I hope it outweighs the negative and keeps outweighing it.


----------

